# Henry lever action 22lr



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anybody have one of these? They look like fun and a reasonably priced. I've heard the sights aren't very good, are there aftermarket options?


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a Golden Boy and it's pretty fun to shoot. The sights are minimal, and with my old eyes not very easy to use, but they're adequate. Henry makes a cantilever-style mount you can put on it without gooberin' up the rifle if you want an optic of some kind, but I haven't done that. I did put the larger, John Wayne style lever on it and it's now much easier to work the action - the stock lever opening is too small to be comfortable.

It's a well-made, VERY HEAVY .22 rifle. I wouldn't want to carry it around all day.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Cool thanks:smt023


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I have the octagon barreled levergun (H001T I believe). I chose it over the Marlin mainly due to aesthetics, and over the Winchester because of the price. The Henry had a much smoother action than both, and that was a big factor for me. The Winchester had a shorter throw though. That would be nice.

I've replaced the standard rear sight with an old style peep sight by Marble's (see pic below). Very happy with it. The only point I'd like to see them change is the painted aluminum reciever cover. Blued would be sooo much nicer.


----------

